
Hundreds of Americans Planted 'Chinese Mystery Seeds' - dhruvarora013
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/akz9qk/hundreds-of-americans-planted-chinese-mystery-seeds
======
just-juan-post
Bet this would work with USB drives too.

